# [SOLVED] Problem z svn: "Przerwane"

## nusch

Przy któreś akutalizacji która zawierała między innymi coś w wersji *-9999 przerwało mi ją z powodu błedu svn, myślałem że to chwilowe problemy z ebuildem albo zmiana lokalizacji, zignorowałem to , teraz próbując emergnąć inny ebuild z innego z innego serwera problem się powtórzył, sprawdziłem ręcznie czy svn działa i dostałem:

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ LANG=en svn co https://metasploit.com/svn/framework3/branches/framework-3.1/ test

Przerwane

```

to samo np przy svn kadu:

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ svn co http://www.kadu.net/svn/kadu/trunk kadu

Przerwane

```

Podglądając ruch wiresharkiem widzę tylko odpytanie dnsa o adres, svn nawet nie próbuje nawiązać połączenia a sam komunikat "Przerwane" pojawia sie po czasie kilku ms.

strace: http://pastebin.pl/3508

ifconfig:

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0a:e4:22:77:27

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:10

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3000 (2.9 KiB)  TX bytes:3000 (2.9 KiB)

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.10.1.22  P-t-P:10.10.1.21  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:400  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:168 (168.0 B)  TX bytes:168 (168.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:0f:bc:40:0a

          inet addr:192.168.10.3  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:fff:febc:400a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:417554 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:250628 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:592412349 (564.9 MiB)  TX bytes:24705942 (23.5 MiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1D-0F-BC-40-0A-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

resolv.conf

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search nuschNET

nameserver 217.8.168.244

nameserver 157.25.5.18

```

Dodam że z łączem nie mam żadnych problemów, i jest to ADSL z routerem do którego tylko ja mam dostęp(żadnych squidów etc) a sam svn wcześniej działał w tej samej konfiguracji. Próbowałem też usunąć folder ~/.subversion , bez zmian.Last edited by nusch on Mon Nov 17, 2008 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).

================================================

"Przerwane" znaczy SIGABRT.

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv neon subversion

gdb --args svn co http://www.kadu.net/svn/kadu/trunk kadu

r

bt
```

----------

## nusch

emerge --info

emerge pretend:

```

nuschbox ~ # emerge -ptv neon subversion

 * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:

 *

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon/eclass/bzr.eclass'

 *

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.5.2  USE="apache2 dso emacs java nls perl python webdav-neon -bash-completion -berkdb -debug -doc -extras -ruby -sasl -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  net-misc/neon-0.28.3  USE="nls socks5 ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -pkcs11" LINGUAS="pl -cs -de -fr -ja -nn -ru -tr -zh_CN" 781 kB

```

gdb:

```

(gdb) bt

#0  0xffffe424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb79771f1 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb79789b8 in abort () from /lib/libc.so.6

#3  0xb7bd855f in serverreplyisok () from /usr/lib/libsocks.so.0

#4  0xb7be9c3c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libsocks.so.0

#5  0xb7bf0532 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libsocks.so.0

#6  0x00000212 in ?? ()

#7  0x00000004 in ?? ()

#8  0xb7bef5e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libsocks.so.0

#9  0xb7f11130 in ?? () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2

#10 0xb7bdb83c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libsocks.so.0

#11 0x00000004 in ?? ()

#12 0x0000005b in ?? ()

#13 0x080b8b80 in ?? ()

#14 0xbfb12922 in ?? ()

#15 0x00000006 in ?? ()

#16 0xbfb12922 in ?? ()

#17 0xbfb12a74 in ?? ()

#18 0xb7bf0bd8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libsocks.so.0

#19 0xbfb12a54 in ?? ()

#20 0xbfb12a64 in ?? ()

#21 0xb7603a64 in ?? ()

#22 0x00000073 in ?? ()

#23 0xb76036e8 in ?? ()

#24 0x00000006 in ?? ()

#25 0x00000000 in ?? ()

```

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj:

```
USE="-socks5" emerge -1 neon
```

Jeśli to nie pomoże, to wykonaj:

```
FEATURES="nostrip" CFLAGS="-ggdb3 -pipe" CXXFLAGS="-ggdb3 -pipe" emerge -1 neon subversion
```

I ponownie pokaż wynik uruchomienia Subversion w GDB.

----------

## nusch

Dzięki, wyłączenie socks5 pomogło.

----------

